# Zero Day exploit for IE6 and IE7



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/zero-day-internet-explorer-exploit-published

http://www.vupen.com/english/advisories/2009/3301

.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Confirmed by Microsoft

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/advisory/977981.mspx


----------

